# Tug Sunk



## Big Ears (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any information or photos of the Admiralty tug HMS Buccaneer, which was sunk off the South coast of England during a gunnery exercise with HMS Saintes. Probably in the late 40s

Thanks

Tony


----------



## George.GM (Feb 8, 2006)

Google "HMS Buccaneer" and you will find all the information you want.


----------



## Big Ears (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks George 
I have tried that, but couldn't get much in the way of decent pics of that class of tug or info about the incident, such as where the shell landed. Most of it is to do with the New Buccaneer.

Tony


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Picture of HMS Bucaneer here http://www.wrecksite.eu/imgBrowser.aspx?895


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

picture of bucaneer in royal navy gallery 18 jan 2010
sunk 25/8/46


----------



## Big Ears (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, that is a great help. Duh, I should have thought to look under Royal Navy. Too near the woods to see the trees or something !

Tony


----------

